# Drywall quiz of the day



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

:smartass: Lets test your drywall knowledge
In which year did the American Augustine Sackett apply for the gypsum board patent in the USA?

When was the begin of the industrial production from gypsum board in the USA?

When was the first large industrial Plant for the Production of gypsum board in England commissioned?


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

rebel20 said:


> :smartass: Lets test your drywall knowledge
> In which year did the American Augustine Sackett apply for the gypsum board patent in the USA?
> 
> When was the begin of the industrial production from gypsum board in the USA?
> ...


dont wanna damper your quiz, but you do know we can all simply Google these right?

just took me about 30 seconds to find all these.

:whistling2:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> dont wanna damper your quiz, but you do know we can all simply Google these right?
> 
> just took me about 30 seconds to find all these.
> 
> :whistling2:


 Ya I know but you took the time to learn a little history.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Newbe alert


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> Newbe alert


 :thumbsup: you must be the old dog then with 40 posts


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

rebel20 said:


> :thumbsup: you must be the old dog then with 40 posts


hahhahahha good one rebel!

(sorry mudstar...u gotta give that round to rebel!)


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've already hit this topic


----------

